# [Reseau] Reseau lent à l'interrogation d'une url.

## skizorager

Hello à tous,

j'ai un petit souci de requete incroyablement lente (+/- 30secondes), je suis configuré en DHCP sur un routeur B-Box en Ethernet sur un Switch relié à ma B-Box, avec une carte gigabit

mise en situation : 

- meme probleme sur Konkeror ou Firefox 3.0

- Quand je ping ca va nickel

- J'ai l'impression que les images sont encore plus lentes à etre trouvée.

- J'ai fait des banswish test qui sont tres convenable (je pompe à du 900k/s)

- Sous Windobe, la navigation est fluide

- une fois le site trouvé, le chargement se fait rapidement; meme tres rapidement, c'est vraiment à l'interrogation du site.

- pour autant que je reste sur le meme domaine, il n'y a plus de ralentissement, c'est par exemple lorsque je passe de gentoo.org à forums.gentoo.org que ca met encore des plombes.

- pareil quand je lance le download d'un fichier, il me faut très longtemps avant d'avoir la demande d'enregistrement, mais une fois que c'est fait, ça trace.

je sais pas exactement que vous donner comme info, alors j'y vais au pif : 

Résolv.conf:

```
nameserver 10.100.88.201
```

(mon routeur BBox, ma gateway, vous inquietez pas de l'ip, c'est normal, et cela fonctionne bien sous windows.

host:

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

10.100.88.203  Wilfried

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost
```

Wilfried est ma seconde gentoo sans interface graphique.

net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

je sais pas vers où me diriger, vous avez une idée ?

----------

## guilc

Support IPV6 à tous les coups.

Ta machine tente de résoudre et accéder en IPV6, qui ne fonctionne pas, du coup, il faut attendre le timeout avant de passer en IPv4...

Vire le support IPv6 de ton kernel, ou bien décommente la ligne "# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6" dans /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf

Autre solution : agir sur le resolver de la glibc et lui dire de préférer ipv4 à ipv6 pour les résolutions DNS :

dans /etc/gai.conf

décommenter les lignes 22 à 29 et 46 à 49 et 54 de la conf par défaut :

```
label ::1/128       0

label ::/0          1

label 2002::/16     2

label ::/96         3

label ::ffff:0:0/96 4

label fec0::/10     5

label fc00::/7      6

label 2001:0::/32   7

precedence  ::1/128       50

precedence  ::/0          40

precedence  2002::/16     30

precedence ::/96          20

precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100
```

----------

## skizorager

YEaaahhhh

dans le mille guilc  :Smile: , une petite recompil du kernel et c'est repartit  :Smile: , merci pour tes réponses et tes compléments d'infos 

je manquerais pas d'éplucher un petit peut de fichier gai.conf  :Smile: 

par contre mon /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf  était bien vide, 

encore merci de ta réponse

----------

